

Ask HN: how to save on bandwidth cost for the distribution of a free game? - lein

hello to all,<p>we are releasing a free game for mac and pc early next year. its file size is around 500MB. it would be available for free. right now we are thinking of hosting it in amazon s3, but after doing the math, the cost of bandwidth might become too high for us. we are now trying to find other ways of distributing the games. kindly share your suggestions?<p>could you also share to me your experiences in submitting to the mac app store? do they host your file or do you provide a link to your host?
the same with the xbox marketplace, kindly share your experience? xbox marketplace also hosts PC games now.
======
anthony_franco
You could try MaxCDN. They're cheaper than S3 in terms of bandwidth.

And if that's not enough. You could try getting a server at 100tb.com. They
have VPS servers or dedicated servers for serving a lot of bandwidth for
relatively cheap.

And if even that's not enough, you can try going with ayksolutions.com. They
offer dedicated servers with no bandwidth restrictions.

------
MichaelGagnon
Bit Torrent. It's how Blizzard distributes their games. Although your game
needs to be sufficiently popular for that to work...

------
there
how much bandwidth did you calculate it would use, and how much will it cost?

